# Fastest PLL Algorithm?



## koreancuber (Apr 5, 2010)

Which PLL algorithm is the fastest for you? 

EDIT: Found a faster one.
My H-Perm: 1.19
M U' M2 U'2 M2 U' M2


----------



## ianini (Apr 5, 2010)

H-Perm: .93
M2 U' M2 U'2 M2 U' M2


----------



## Parity (Apr 5, 2010)

ianini said:


> H-Perm: .93
> M2 U' M2 U'2 M2 U' M2



Damn, My best is the Y perm.


----------



## whauk (Apr 5, 2010)

Jperm: 0.8x


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2010)

Parity said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > H-Perm: .93
> ...



lolwut.

And mine is H perm.
I can do it sub .7 pretty consistently.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 5, 2010)

U or E.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ja-Perm: 1.29
R U2 R' U R U2 L' U R' U' L
one of my favorites


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Ja-Perm: 1.29
> R U2 R' U R U2 L' U R' U' L
> one of my favorites



Try R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 5, 2010)

A perm <3<3<3<3


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Ja-Perm: 1.29
> ...


Those are algs for J(b) 
lol Anthony, I can do R U2 R' U R U2 L' U R' U' L faster than R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' 

My fastest PLL is J(a) perm (low 0.9ish average) F2 L' U' Rw U2 L'w U R' U' R2


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 5, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> A perm <3<3<3<3



hmm A perms are fun to do in non conventional ways

(r')
l2u2LUL'u2RU'R its fun lol.

l'UR'u2LU'L'u2l2 also fun


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> JustinJ said:
> 
> 
> > A perm <3<3<3<3
> ...



I use those algs


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > JustinJ said:
> ...



lol really?
I just typed them in as i *made* them up lol


----------



## Sharkretriver (Apr 5, 2010)

U perm 2.5 i have so much skills lol jk
My Ra perm is so slow 4.8 secs. I will time after i learn Gs and Ns


----------



## Escher (Apr 5, 2010)

I have no idea how fast I am at PLLs so I thought I may as well just write the fastest times I get here for each:

Nb: 1.48
Na: 1.65
J: 0.92
L: 0.99
Ua: 0.95
Ub: 0.83 (M slice ftw)
Ra: 1.18
Rb: 1.21
T: 0.95
Y: 1.19
Z: 1.04
H: 0.97 (I suck at this compared to Z)
E: 1.48 (I really, really hate E perm)
Accw: 0.89
Acw: 1.08
V: 1.19

G1: 1.38
G2: 1.27
G3: 1.36
G4: 1.34

So it turns out my fastest is cw U perm with bar on back xD
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

EDIT: Btw, I don't actually know which is PLLa or PLLb, but the one that is the best alg right handed is 'a' in my world


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...



I LOVE THAT ALG. Been lookin for a good Ja perm for a while...thanks Sarah


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 5, 2010)

My fastest PLL is the PLL Skip. I can constantly Sub 0.25 it


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> My fastest PLL is the PLL Skip. I can constantly Sub 0.25 it


I can't.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can do all the PLLs in about 8 + 2 seconds.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 5, 2010)

Parity said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > H-Perm: .93
> ...


I'm not sure which is faster for me; on a good cube I can do both in about .95... But Y-perm is more moves, so that one's faster I guess


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 5, 2010)

Accw: 0.7x

In a solve, my fastest is probably any U perm though...


----------



## JackJ (Apr 5, 2010)

U Perm <3 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHRhWvujCEs

PB is like .87


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 5, 2010)

My faster (moves per second, obviously) is R(a) Perm : y2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U

This is the alg I do while reading on the Internet, watching TV and all, so I'm wicked fast at it


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > Ja-Perm: 1.29
> ...



The one I use *I used to do R L U2 R' U' R 2U L' U R' U'



Sharkretriver said:


> U perm 2.5 i have so much skills lol jk
> My Ra perm is so slow 4.8 secs. I will time after i learn Gs and Ns


Ra is my best, lol.



puzzlemaster said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I like it too! I might practice this one.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


.

Damn, sub1 is fast on an alg. I have only A perms sub 1 i think. But, I have all near sub1 still.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...



Is it a nice alg in a solve? How are you doing the first 3 moves? I do it like x U2 Rw' U' which I don't really like because I need to regrip both of my hands before I begin to execute the moves...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Is it a nice alg in a solve? How are you doing the first 3 moves? I do it like x U2 Rw' U' which I don't really like because I need to regrip both of my hands before I begin to execute the moves...



It's fine in a solve once you know that this is what you're doing. I also have to regrip before starting but it's not a biggie. However, my more consistent J(a) is L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R.

Fastest PLL...U(b)? I can sub-1 (pb of .94) M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 6, 2010)

<3 H perms.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 6, 2010)

A perm FTW


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > My fastest PLL is J(a) perm (low 0.9ish average) F2 L' U' Rw U2 L'w U R' U' R2
> ...


It is. 
In a solve I would start it with F2 then do the x rotation.
I do it like F2 x L' B' x' Rw U2 R' x U R' U' R2


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 6, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> Ja-Perm: 1.29
> R U2 R' U R U2 L' U R' U' L
> one of my favorites



Ya I like that J perm too!

Fastest should be 1 of the U perms or H perm if I'm lucky. But I am not real fast in anything.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 6, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> My fastest PLL is the PLL Skip. I can constantly Sub 0.25 it



I take at least 1 sec to recognise PLL skip. 2 sec to make sure it is PLL skip.


----------



## Enter (Apr 6, 2010)

Ub 0.82


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 6, 2010)

Uccw in 0.65


----------



## RyanO (Apr 6, 2010)

clockwise U perm or H perm, not sure which.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2010)

H-perm, 1.11. Up until recently it was H and T tied on 1.34. Then I learnt a new way of doing H.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Thanks


----------

